# Elon Howard came home!



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

So happy!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacey - is this your new baby? How adorable. :wub::wub: Just beautiful. I'm so happy for you. :chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congratulations-I'm really happy for you. He's precious. What a special time for you!!!! Be happy and enjoy him!!!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes he's mine! :aktion033::wub::chili:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

His dog room is done too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Stacy! He is so very cute! Tell us more about him!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Stacy, Elon Howard is absolutely gorgeous!

Congratulations! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how beautiful he is!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Stacy, he is so beautiful. I'm so happy for you that he is finally here. Love the dog room too!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! What a doll he is! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Gosh what a doll he is. Welcome Elon Howard.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Stacey! Congratulations!!!
Elon is beyond cute - what a sweet little face!
So happy for you! :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yippppeeee!
I'm so happy for you, Stacey. He is a gorgeous puppy. I know just how full of joy you are. So, is he from Chrisman?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((( STACEY)))) 

I promised you at National's I would be praying for just the perfect little one for you, I'm so so thrilled for you:wub:. I love his room, so pretty, so safe
Share more, who's his breeder Stacey?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your darling baby! What a cute dog room too!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Stacey, Congratulations! 
He is absolutely adorable!
He is gonna love his new room....that is if you can dare put him down long enough. He is just so squishable!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a real cutie pie!! And wishing you all the very best of luck with him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Adoeable, how precious.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm so happy for you! Congrats for your new pup he's so cute.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! Elon is adorable. Sweetest face ever...totally in ❤


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats he is adorable!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great News!
We need more pictures & info.
Enjoy!


----------

